# Menopause



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know if I will survive it!

I believe all of the following problems that I have been having are related to menopause. Does anyone have any experience with this and any advice?

Horrifying anxiety that lasts for days/weeks
Sleep disruptions
Severe digestive problems/diarrhea/gas
Severe lower abdominal pain
Allergies (never had allergy problems before)
Headaches
Aggravated Sciatica (burning in hips and down legs)
Nerve pain behind my knees
Breathlessness
Chest pains that go through to my back and up into my neck/chin
Breast pain and soreness
Periods getting heavier and closer together

However, I am not having mood swings or hot flashes. LOL! In fact, my moods are better than ever.

I have used flax seed oil and maca root and the anxiety problem has significantly lessened, praise the Lord! But, there are so many other problems...

I have a friend who didn't even notice that she had gone through menopause. I asked her about it, because she is my age, and she thought a minute and said, "I guess I did go through menopause, because I haven't had a period in over a year." 

Well, I just hope I survive...


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a friend like that too. Makes me sick.

Some ladies on this board suggested visiting [ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=power+surge&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]Power Surge[/ame]. 

I linked you to the google search for it, because there are many sub links to visit.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! I went to that site (Thanks!) and clicked on the 34 Signs of Menopause and saw ME!!! Not all of them apply, but most. Well, that makes me feel less crazy...


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

A few weeks ago my Doc called me and informed me that according to my lab results, I am in the middle of menopause. I thought to myself, well uh yeah....I knew that. 

It is horrible. Weird thing for me is, I use to NEVER be cold. Women usually have hot flashes I know, but not me. I never wore a coat, camped in 15 degree weather, went barefoot in the snow and now that I am being blessed with this wonderful thing called "menopause", I am freezing to death all the time. ALL the time. It is so frustrating because I am not used to having to wear a coat and gloves and toboggan and extra socks. 

Mood swings yeah, a pain for sure. Sleep is crazy most nights. Stomach problems galore, cannot hardly stomach to eat meat anymore and that was my main food source. Now it nauseates me. 

It is a rough thing to go through and I honestly never knew it could be so bad.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard of women, way back when, ending up in assylums for a few years, until it's all over. Now, I understand...


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

The anxiety is what annoys me the most. I find myself getting anxious over the most stupid things! And I've always been a pretty laid back kind of person so this has really caught me off guard.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

Well, I did live thru it. I was on the horse ---- hormone therapy until somebody discovered it was worse than menopause. It just threw my hot flashes into my sixties so that was miserable. Now instead of being cold all the time, I am hot all the time. It is so wonderful to be off the hormone roller coaster that I lived on so many many years. Hang in there it does get so much better with time.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think it is a question of whether I will make it through menopause...it is more the question...will my husband??? hehehe I am not mean but I am not as mild mannered as I was. Ok on the serious side, I have found for the last 8 years, hot flashes are eliminated for me by drinking one cup of soy milk a day, that is it. For me the last two years include joint pain, hip pain and I sleep very very heavy...the reverse of before, I am hard to wake up and don't just wake up the way I used to! I am warmer than usual but not always consistently so I dress in layers....sometimes a tank top is a good option like right now...I don't have the night sweats either since I began the soy right away, they don't even happen now. I don't suffer any headaches and don't feel my symptoms are any big deal except for one significant one...2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, so periods are too long then also close together. The past two years have wreaked havoc with my love life. My hubby and I are so very romantic after 25 years. I did ask the doc about low iron as I don't take a supplement...I was told good levels on everything? I then thought about my cast iron pans, use them every day. Hubby had his blood tested to and got put on iron though? We sure teased him about that. My joints and my hips feel better if I get more exercise too, I joke about how SITTING IS NOT MY FRIEND... I get very stiff if I sit much...so I don't. I like to drink herbal teas, like rooibus and mint. I am just dealing with the rest, hopeful that is nearing the end...

I found out I had to limit myself to one 6 ounce cup of coffee per day. Any more than that and I can't even sleep at night...I feel like I am a energizer bunny then!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Humburger said:


> I have heard of women, way back when, ending up in assylums for a few years, until it's all over. Now, I understand...


boy don't i know it!!

you really need a good medical work up to rule out serious problems. you listed some symptoms that could be totally unrelated to menopaiuse.

having said that, i had excellent results with motherwort tincture for menopause symptoms.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Can I ask you ladies at what ages did you start? I was told that if you were older when you frist started your period, then you would be older when you went into menopause. 

So far, it's been running true. My mother didn't start until she was 14 yo and she was 55-56 when she went into mp. My sister in laws, dh's sisters, all started maturing like at 10-12 yo and they're going into mp when they are in their mid-forties. I am 47 and no sign yet but if I take after my mother, I have at least another 7 years to go.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I am 49, & just hitting menopause due to surgery. My PA did tell me the average age of menopause is 56. Figured I'd be the one to go until 65 or so! I am unable to take hormone replacement due to my breast cancer at 36 was both estrogen & progesterone reactive.

A friend told me to keep water by the bedside at night for the hotflashes. That does help. I'm thinking of putting down a big bath towel under me so I don't have to wrestle with the sheets (once a week is enough!) 

My PA's oncologist suggested evening primrose oil may help, & I bought it (capsules) but haven't started taking it yet. It is primarily 2 forms of linoleic acid, like flax seed is omega 3,6, & 9, the primrose is two other forms. But I was told not to take it prior to surgery, as linoleic acid makes the platelets sticky. So now I am thinking I need to have a fasting cholesterol done before I add more linoleic.

In perimenopause, my periods did get heavy, although shorter duration and a shorter cycle.

I am going to look at the power surge site, but I agree, some of your symptoms could be something else, and it would be smart to look into it with your physician.

Re: feeling cold - I have always been cold, and last July started thyroid med due to a perennially high TSH. My dry skin got better, hair got shinier, (became more regular!) & I wasn't cold anymore.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

56 years? I don't want to wait that long. I started at age 10, I think I've already done my time.
I think my peri-menopause is going pretty good, I'm calmer, fewer migraines, Hot flashes are DRY (my Mom's were WET and Steamy), Moon-time is nearly painless and getting shorter, Only have to pluck a few whiskers on my chin...~lol~...
I keep Motherwort and Hawthorn at hand for palpitations and peri-M panic attacks.

I'm a happy camper so far....husband is too!


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I am 46 and I think it started creeping up on me about a year ago, but it really hit hard about six months ago. I didn't realize what it was, though, until just a couple months ago. I started my periods when I was 12. My mom as 48 when she went through menopause and it lasted less than a year for her.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I had heard once, not from any source I remember, that since menopause is like puberty, only backwards, that if you had easy periods at the beginning, menopause will be easy. And vice versa. I hope not, I used to get severe cramps, nausea, & plummeting blood pressure - to the point of passing out. I sure hope it is a rumor!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> Can I ask you ladies at what ages did you start? I was told that if you were older when you frist started your period, then you would be older when you went into menopause.
> 
> So far, it's been running true. My mother didn't start until she was 14 yo and she was 55-56 when she went into mp. My sister in laws, dh's sisters, all started maturing like at 10-12 yo and they're going into mp when they are in their mid-forties. I am 47 and no sign yet but if I take after my mother, I have at least another 7 years to go.


I started when I was 11. My older sister started hers late at 17, and she just began having menopausal symptoms and she is 48. My twin sister also had the early symptoms like me. I began having symptoms of menopause at 38. I thought that was young but it is not that uncommon. 

If it does work backward, "the way you start is the way you end", I am just broken! LOL My start was about 3 days and pretty regular and very light. The only changes were surrounding four pregnancies, they actually went to five days. For the past two full years, it has been 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. There are a few days a month, I just need to lay down a while. I do eat well and my blood levels are good but anyone would feel tired, the doctor totally agrees!

This thread lists a pretty long list on the original post that began this topic and I would be concerned that maybe she should be seen by her doctor and tested further to be on the safe side. They did that with me and concluded that I was right, simply menopause.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

I will be 48 next month and my annual lab work showed I am in menopause. I already knew it from things going on with my body. I had my uterus removed about 20 years or so ago, I still have both ovaries.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll soon be 53 and am almost done with menopause (yay!). Hardly ever have a hot flash anymore and that is a huge relief. My doctor figured this was a good time for a baseline bone density scan and the news was not great. So just a reminder to you all to make sure you're getting enough calcium as well as Vitamin D especially now.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Forest Breath said:


> I will be 48 next month and my annual lab work showed I am in menopause. I already knew it from things going on with my body. I had my uterus removed about 20 years or so ago, I still have both ovaries.


I am curious for my twin sister, as she had the same situation as you and has not gone through anything yet? Are the symptoms mild for you? She also has her ovaries. Me, I have everything intact and no sign I need anything done.... I imagine what you go through could be very different?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I turned 51 in December. I still have regular cycles, but last fall, I started with the anxiety, breathing issues and even my allergies went berserk. I talked to a friend's midwife and she told me about flax seed oil. She said if it says take 1 then take 3. The kind I got said take 3, and that is all I took. It was almost immediate. All of the symptoms went away. The anxiety went away, the breathing issues quit and my allergies even disappeared. I had to take it several times a day though. Now, I take it and Maca root twice a day and I have been wonderful. I can miss a week and still be OK. I really notice me needing it the week before my period and the week of. This has really worked for me, so I will keep taking it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Romysbasket - 

a friend of mine just had a laparoscopic hysterectomy - her periods were also 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, plus she had a lot of fatigue, also pain and discomfort, especially with intimacy. 

She tried D&Cs, Oblation (?cauterizing), etc. She had a biopsy in December - it showed a lot of adenomyosis, the lining of the uterus was actually infiltrating the uterine wall, causing her long periods/short cycles. Her laparoscopic was one week after mine - and she is doing great - actually, she's already back at work in less than 3 weeks (desk job).

A little update on my night hot flashes - I doubled the evening primrose oil, and am taking it in the evening. Also watching sugars, sweeteners, & caffeine, but Hey! So far it is working! :bouncy:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

rean said:


> I have a friend like that too. Makes me sick.
> 
> Some ladies on this board suggested visiting Power Surge.
> 
> I linked you to the google search for it, because there are many sub links to visit.


I went to the power surge site......
Well yikes.

I put the "c" in crazy WITHOUT menopause......I am hoping that it has the opposite affect on me; taking the already present crazy OUT and making me more normal! HA HA

I need a good source / menu / list of what to do + take to get through this without ending up in prison / gaining weight I can't get rid of / or going insane.
Any help?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It sucks, there's no getting around it. Let's see... I started my periods at age 13. Peri-menopause began at age 38, full blown menopause (periods ended) at age 42. Peri-menopause was a nightmare for me. I thought I was dying, literally. I was so sick I couldn't take care of the farm anymore. I'd black out, have chest pains, my vision would blur, I was told I had heart problems... it took some time and tests but in the end it was all due to hormones.

I'll be 48 in April, and "real" menopause isn't so great either. The hot flashes are enough to make me sick. I'm 6 years in and it's not getting any better. Good luck!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Shuzis are wonderful things. They vibrate at 7hrtz which is the exact frequency the earth vibrates at. I can't reccomend them strongly enough. I wear several of them. They are expensive, but to me they were worth every penny.
http://www.shuziusa.com/shop/

This is my favorite one. I have a few of these. I like them best because they are so durable, never break, and easy to adjust. Even if they get bent, the just bend right back. 
http://www.shuziusa.com/shop/bracelets-cuff/29-sport-cuff-bracelet-for-ladies-stainless-steel.html

and progessence plus oil. It is wonderful because it delivers progesterone to the body.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=663&q=progessence+plus&oq=progessence+plus&gs_l=img.3..0i24l10.2833.8394.0.8667.16.12.0.4.4.0.110.1161.9j3.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.3HW3rlEgQII[/ame]

I'm over 50, but still having monthly menses. And I started when I was 11. I think all those pregnancies preserved some eggs to keep me in menses longer or something. My grandmother had her last baby at 54. That was back in the 40s though. Maybe it is just family history to stay in menses so long?


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have two of my favorite supplements sitting right next to me on the desk The first is called The Essential Woman by Barleans. It is a Omega 3/6/9 product. The second is Vitex extract by Nature's Answer. This I have also tried in pill form but seems to make more of an impact in liquid form. The other product that I have is progesterone cream. I am not using it as much now but relied on it when I was getting excessively heavy periods and severe cramping to where I could barely walk. This helped me regulate.
I have been in perimenopause for 7 years now...........oh joy! Starting to skip now so hoping it is not too many more years.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I read my post written in 2010...geez things have changed! I'm IN chemo induced menopause, 9 months without a menses WooHoo! 9 months of the most gosh awful HOT flashes. That is it HOT flashes, nothing else (I already had the anxiety and I've since learned to tell myself that "I'm causing the anxiety, therefore I can STOP the anxiety, I can STOP thinking the thoughts that bring on the anxiety. Anxiety can not solve anything, only a calm spirit will carry me through this".

Susun Weeds "New Menopausal Years" book has been most helpful (so has her "Breast Health, Breast Cancer" book...helped me deal with the chemo induced part of menopause)

Soy consumption has been connected to osteoporous and breast cancer in older meno women...so I've been avoiding that as much as possible although I do love fried Tofu once a month.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I put the "c" in crazy WITHOUT menopause......I am hoping that it has the opposite affect on me; taking the already present crazy OUT and making me more normal! HA HA


You use the phrase anal retentive a lot. 
Honestly, look into a cheap qlink or a shuzi. They will do wonders to calm you. You can get an SRT2 qlink for less than $40. They are very calming. Shuzis changed my life. And my heart function greatly increased from wearing them. Qlinks are very close to the same thing. At least take the time to read up on them from people who actually use them rather than from people who just make nasty remarks,but have never really worn one for a period of time.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=qlink+srt2&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Laura Zone 5
How we come out the other side all depends on us and our strengths. We lose our mind BUT that doesn't mean that we can't find it again. The BAD Behavior we exibit during the rollercoaster ride that is menopause doesn't have to become Learned Behavior ;o} Laugh often...even if its that 'Crazy" laugh ~lol~


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> You use the phrase anal retentive a lot.


?

I'm not going 'crazy' yet.....just keep hearing that is one of the symptoms.
I think I may be having the hot flash thing?

I have noticed in the last couple of weeks that my sleeping pattern is jacked up again. Waking up several times through the night. I will be SUPER HOT, so I throw the covers off (my room is about 63 degrees all the time) then I get cold and put them back on.....

During the day, I will feel like my body temp is rising, and little beads of sweat are pooling all over me. It lasts for a few seconds to 1 minute and then it's gone.
Maybe 5-10 x a day.

Last week I had chest pains. Take my breath away, nausea, pain in my back (like someone shot an arrow through my back and into my heart) dizzy, some mental confusion (not real bad, but enough for me to notice) fatigue and this odd 'electric' feeling in my chest in stomach. It felt like a 'current' tingling all over. It was the strangest thing.....

I will do whatever it takes to get through this season of life, as unscathed as possible.....if that's change my diet, take vitamins, daily exercise plan, wear an orange feather hat every where I go......whatever it takes.

I appreciate all the advice and stories. Thank you.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

if i dont' read about the symptoms, i won't have them...:runforhills::kiss:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Other than the hot flashes it hasn't been too bad for me. Maybe I'm just lucky....

I never really focused on it though...

So maybe if you don't think about it - you'll be ok. 

Edited to add: I think a good diet, low on sugar and caffeine is probably helpful.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Hormones are a weird thing, each person is a little different. There are some women that sail right through perimenopause and into menopause with hardly any symptoms at all. It can make some of us that are not so blessed think there is something wrong that we are so affected. It took me awhile to figure out that not everyone was experiencing what I am experiencing. 


For those of you that do not have to carry extra supplies and clothes with you on bad days................count yourself lucky.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

fransean said:


> Hormones are a weird thing, each person is a little different. There are some women that sail right through perimenopause and into menopause with hardly any symptoms at all. It can make some of us that are not so blessed think there is something wrong that we are so affected. It took me awhile to figure out that not everyone was experiencing what I am experiencing.
> 
> 
> For those of you that do not have to carry extra supplies and clothes with you on bad days................count yourself lucky.


 
Now I did have to do that for a couple years. Very heavy periods are very common right before the end. My last period was a doozie, extremely heavy bleeding for 2 weeks. But then nothing now for months.... What a blessing that there is finally an end to that!!


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I work at a small place ,there are 6 of us (2 at a time) but 4 of us are going though this right now, and our boss's wife who helps out sometimes also......customers are wondering why the doors are wide open when it's freezing out,LOL! 
I have been having hip pain and knee pain, didn't think it was associated with this, oh my all the other things too, moodswings, don't know if I can blame it on this but I can try.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Chixarecute said:


> Romysbasket -
> 
> a friend of mine just had a laparoscopic hysterectomy - her periods were also 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, plus she had a lot of fatigue, also pain and discomfort, especially with intimacy.
> 
> ...


I did not see this I guess. They did an inner and outer ultrasound as they suspected some serious issues, only to conclude I am very healthy and it is just menopause at it's finest. I am still going through the same thing. They have tested my blood to find my levels of the hormone indicator are at the top. I am supposedly near the end? Really?? LOL My blood work was run late 2012 so..... My older sister is also going through a very similar issue. As to friends that slide on by? I have one that is my age and she just magically stopped one day. Did not feel any symptoms and is happy as a clam! Gosh if that were me?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> ?
> 
> I'm not going 'crazy' yet.....just keep hearing that is one of the symptoms.
> I think I may be having the hot flash thing?
> ...



Ok, all of the above information?
It lasted all of about a week....10 days TOPS, but I would say closer to a week.
Then GONE.

I am 5'6" and 122lbs.
Will my size make this 'season of life' easier, or harder?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

DBF came up behind me while I was looking at this thread.

I told him, "I'm reading about the joys of menopause. Just shoot me now, OK?"

He said, "Don't worry; I'll build you a cage."

How reassuring ... :hysterical:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't have issues every month but it seems to come and go with the fluctuation of my hormones. Some months I "sail right through" and other months look out...........here I come 
I have been dealing with perimenopause for 7 years now and hope that it is almost over. I have started to skip which gives me hope.

I sat DH down when this all first started and gave him "the talk". He looked like he wanted to run but I said it was necessary. In a nutshell I gave him a verbal list of the possible issues and told him that I would do everything I could to keep things in check but that I needed him to be aware that these blasted hormones may cause some unpleasant side effects for him! I told him that I only wanted to have this conversation once and get it all out there and asked him if he had any questions...........of course NO was the answer and then he kind of hid for the rest of the day LOL Now I will just tell him I am having a bad day with female issues and he knows to stay out of the way but be there in case I need anything.............great guy.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am 5'6" and 122lbs.
> Will my size make this 'season of life' easier, or harder?


This is what I read recently in a book about menopause - overweight women have an easier time with symptoms because fat cells hold onto estrogen and estrogen keeps the symptoms at a lower level.
Really thin women and obese women will suffer more. Thin women because they are low estrogen and obese women because of their extreme weight and poor diet.
This is the only time in life apparently that it pays to be a tad overweight.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Well..........it looks like I'm going to skip this month. I'm 16 days late today and nothing in sight. I've had a few symptoms, like achy legs but really that's all. After having 2 periods a month for several years, then last summer having 2 periods that lasted 4+ weeks, THIS IS VERY NICE. I'd be very pleased if I never seen another spot of blood EVER. 
As I look back, I believe I was in peri for 9 years  I do have a few mild, very mild hot flashes and sometimes the hot and cold thing but that's about it for now. My anxiety and nerves are much, much better. I went to a natural doctor and she made me a tincture of liquid herbs and it seems to be working. Thank God for natural medicine!

Oh, by the way.......I turned 48 last December.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What can I take that 'week before' to take the edge off?
Is that a projesterone cream thing?
If so, is one brand better than the other?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Evening primrose capsules have really helped me, 1300 mg 2x/day. I use the Royal Brittany brand. Apparently, cold processed is better. Someone else mentioned flax seed capsules. I really hate to mess with the hormone balance - it is natural for it to shift. But maybe that's what all those Omega 3,6,9s do, in a round about way.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Try Vitex, also called Chaste Berry. I use a product by Nature's Answer which is an extract that I just add to water. 
If the issue is heavy bleeding and cramping then go with the progesterone cream. I don't know the brand but I buy it at the health food store. It can take a couple months for things to level off.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, post 40 was at the end of Jan 13.
It has been 4 months and when I tell you that I am a RAGING lunatic 3-5 days before I start.....man, that's an understatement.

I snap out on my kids.....and that, just does not happen.
I have it marked on my calendar. June 4-7 is the "crazy days" and June 9 is when Shark Week begins.
I see my OB on the 7th, which is when he will draw my blood.
That is at the tail end of 'crazy week'.

Lord have mercy, I hope he comes up with some answers.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

I am 52 and haven't had a period since I was 47. Gotta love that! My sx of menopause (other than no period) didn't start until about 3 years ago. Mood swings, hot and cold flashes, depression, anxiety, insomnia, joint pain, allergies, etc... I take Nature's Bounty brand Black Cohosh 40 mg off and on when the sx come on, which is intermittently. It works great! It's a non-synthetic supplement.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love that these threads are here to go back too............wow.

It has been 2.5 years since I posted.
On my way to the health food store for Mexican Wild Yam, Black Cohash, Evening Primrose (cold pressed) folic acid and some Omega 3's. 

Just wow. 
There is a reason why we have eternity in Heaven..........there's a long line of women who want to punch Eve in the face!! lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.naturalnews.com/035239_menopause_natural_remedies_herbs.html

This has great info.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

This was a great read! I'm 58 and was done at 50. I had peri-menopause for 11 yrs! Took the HRT for a little while, until the word came out about how bad it was for you. I tried a bunch of herbals... but really, just had to wait it out! We are women... and can live through anything. Good thing MEN don't go through this, they would be in bed with us waiting on them through the whole thing! I thought childbirth was easier! LOL

Debbie


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Insomnia, hot flashes, waking up all night long...jeesh! Ok that is me and was for 3 months, then I had a 3 month reprieve. The past two months I have been up and down all night again. I have trouble getting to sleep and once in bed..the hot flashes begin. I have tried all kinds of herbals.. I don't drink soy after the warnings. I found out that avoiding the "triggers" help a lot. Walking from the cold into a very warm room triggers me, so does a hot beverage of any kind. I like my sheets cold, pillow cold and wear my hair up to bed. I am wearing tank tops in the winter and go out on the deck when it is snowing, twirling around in delight to be able to cool down. A few nights ago, I was standing out there in 8 degree weather in my tank top and pants. I am hot right now, about to climb into a cold bed..yay! Hubby has to have the sheet, a warm blanket and the goosedown cover on him... I sleep with usually a light night gown and just a sheet. I am still trying other herbals to assist the sleeping. I do take melatonin low dose. That helps me get to sleep. Wearing my hair up during the day also helps prevent the hot flashes. My hip pain improved, joint pain improved and no periods for nearly a year now! My chest increased a size but so far that is all.


----------

